# First Nigh In 2005 Outback 28 Bhs



## Sam4msu (Oct 3, 2017)

Everything went great except I couldnt get the water heater to work on power. It produced great HOT water on gas. I read there was a switch on the outside as well as the inside, where is it located? 
TIA.


----------



## Sam4msu (Oct 3, 2017)

Looked all over the unit and cant find an outside switch. It is an Atwood unit.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Are you sure it is an Atwood? My 2008 21RS had a Suburban.


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Sam4msu says his unit is an Attwood, so this may be insignificant since our's is a Suburban. 
We recently had hot water with gas only. I learned that behind the little black cover marked "reset", are two thermostats. One for gas and one for A/C. The one for A/C was shot. I think the replacement was about $20-, and was fairly simple to remove and replace.
One other note about Suburban units. I change the sacrificial anode once a year, and the old one is always well sacrificed!


----------



## AnthonyStorch (Mar 6, 2018)

Just what I was looking for!! :yeah:


----------



## Mijdirtyjeep (Jul 30, 2016)

Could also be that the electric element is shot. Don't take very long with the camper plugged in and switch on when winterizing to blow the electric element "I have popped 2 :whistling: ". Pull the cover and check across the two connections with an OHM meter to see if there is continuity.

Positive note is you can just run down to the local Ace Hardware and grab a new one for less than $15. Mine has a good stock on 120v 1440watt elements.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I never use the electric heating element when camping. I verified that it worked when we first bought the trailer but have left it off ever since then. I know I don't have to pay for power and do have to pay for gas but I figure the cost of the gas is less than an element if I burn it out. Also, gas is faster to recover the hot water. If the gas ever quits working the electric will be my backup.


----------

